# E.L.F. haul



## Fataliya (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, I know I'm on a restricted/no - buy, but this was ordered before we decided to do that, lol. This whole lot cost me like $72, give or take a few bucks. I used the code STUDIOHALF for 50% off studio items, and I got free shipping.











Liquid Lipstick (not in order): Baby Lips, Pink Lemonade '06, Natural Blush, Caramel Candy, Brownie Points, Cherry Tart, Ruby Slipper





Studio Brushes: Small smudge, Fan, Angled Foundation, Contour, E/S "C" brush, small precision





Regular ELF brushes ($1 ones): Lip defining, Brow and Eyelash, Smudge Eye brush





Studio Line: Lip definer/shaper, eyebrow wax/powder kit, Eye primer and liner sealer (dip the brush into loose e/s, turns it to liner), undereye concealer/highlighter, eyebrow lifter/filler





Brightening Eyeliners: Midnight, Ash, Gilded, Plum, White





Shimmering Facial Whip: Pink Lemonade, Citrus, Persimmon, Camilia, Lilac Petal, Toasted





Hypershine Lipgloss: Fairy, Blossom, Joy, Flirt, Sugar Plum, Cloud Nine, Honey, Vixen





Plumping Lip Gloss: Oasis, Fire Coral, Champagne, Ruby Kiss, Baby Doll





All over color stick: Pink Lemonade, Persimmon, Toasted





Lashes: Natural, Dramatic, Individual, Flirty lash palette





Elf magnetic 4-pan palettes, so I can finally depot my MAC!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 19, 2009)

Great Stuff...I have only a few ELF items...but you got some great stuff!!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, that's really cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have even one ELF item though


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy your haul.


----------



## nunu (Mar 19, 2009)

Fab haul! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice enjoy.


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

how do you like those black handle ELF brushes? i only have 2 of theirs. the regular eyeshadow brush, which i dont think is half bad...esp for the price.


----------



## MeliBoss (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been using the black ELF brushes for about a week now and I really like them, for 3 bucks a pop they are not bad at all. But than again I've never used a mac brush and love my eco tools brushes (I'm a drug store bursh kinda girl )


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_how do you like those black handle ELF brushes? i only have 2 of theirs. the regular eyeshadow brush, which i dont think is half bad...esp for the price._

 
Actually, I love them. Those are the studio brushes, and I think they rock. 

I don't actually use any MAC brushes to do my eye makeup, I use the ELF studio ones. The only MAC brushes I use are the foundation one sometimes, the buffer to buff the foundation in, and the HK blush one.

I really like the tiny the small smudge, and the other one. a) they are great for getting into tight places and can detail pretty freaking well, and b) you can use them for lip brushes if ya wanna.


----------



## kariii (Mar 20, 2009)

Joy is my favorite lipgloss out of everything i've tried.. even MAC.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 20, 2009)

I really like the liquid lipstick glosses... They hypershine tastes weird to me, but you got some good stuff! I wish I could find the compacts round here...

Enjoy yr haul!


----------



## aziajs (Mar 20, 2009)

great haul.  you almost make me want to try elf.


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 20, 2009)

great haul, I bet after this 0ne u just wanna buy more & more.....kidding


----------



## sweetie (Mar 21, 2009)

Great job. Enjoy.  I make a huge order earlier this week too.  $80 worth of stuff and only spent like $24 with the 70% coupon!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie* 

 
_Great job. Enjoy.  I make a huge order earlier this week too.  $80 worth of stuff and only spent like $24 with the 70% coupon!_

 
Good job!! The coupon came out after I made my order, darn it, lol.

I'm excited to try the glosses and stuff.


----------



## GirlieLoveMAC (Mar 22, 2009)

Great Haul!


----------



## sweetie (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Good job!! The coupon came out after I made my order, darn it, lol.

I'm excited to try the glosses and stuff._

 
Thanks.  I really like the glosses and liquid lipstick.  I hope you do too.


----------

